# Stevens Bikes anyone heard of them?



## Wicked2006

My good friend owns a bike shop where I live and carries Stevens bikes. He told me their a small company that makes great bikes. He also told me their very affordable. 

Anyone here own one? If so, what's your take on them?


----------



## TripleAcc

Wicked2006 said:


> My good friend owns a bike shop where I live and carries Stevens bikes. He told me their a small company that makes great bikes. He also told me their very affordable.
> 
> Anyone here own one? If so, what's your take on them?


Not so small, it's a quite famous german brand


----------



## cantride55

In the last couple of years one shop in my area has been carrying them. I believe Stevens also has their name on wheels as well. If I were shopping for a new ride, had a friend giving them a thumbs up (in the business) I'd be inclined to take a look. I have not heard anything good or bad about them. There was a time when a certain small wheel manufactor was unknown, his name was Hed. Give them a ride and let us know what you find out. Warranty, carbon weave etc. I would be interested to find out more.


----------



## Wicked2006

I sure will. I'm looking to go carbon in the near future. That's why I came here to see if anyone here owns one or as ridden one. Thanks again guy's!!


----------



## nickt30

I have had the vantage......thier low end bike.....but not so low end...fast, stiff, handles, comfortable.....

Sold it and went to the xenon.....same but lighter........

Also race the Carbon team cyclocross bike....handling & balance are wonderful....

During assembably of these bike i was very impressed with the precision of the frame.....everything went together tighly with no slop.

Great bike from a company that has made carbon from 1991.....

Plus they are sold as frame kits and have 5 different carbon style frames to fit your personality or budget.......


----------



## Orlando-333

I have the stevens; awesome ride for the money; prefer riding this bike over my dogma

if you live in California, you can demo the bike at two hubs


----------



## bon_gabs

orlando,,post photos your 13lbs limited ride,,:thumbsup:



Orlando-333 said:


> I have the stevens; awesome ride for the money; prefer riding this bike over my dogma
> 
> if you live in California, you can demo the bike at two hubs


----------

